# folic acid and phenytoin..



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

ok after looking on net starting taking folic acid in preperation for pregnency  then i changed to a pre conception multi vit, any how i since been told should take more than the 400mgs folic acid as i take pheytoin... how much is recommend i didnt find info on net... can you take to much folic acid as it dont stay in system... ?
thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi tegg,

You need to go and see your GP to get a prescription for the higher strength folic acid. You need to take 5mg per day if you are on anti-epileptic medication and this can only be prescribed by your doctor.

Hope this helps, all the best for ttc  
Maz x


----------



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

many thanks,


----------

